# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  شعبولا: لو الإخوان مسكوا الحكم هقرا قرآن وخلاص

## الحصن نيوز

أكد  المطرب الشعبي شعبان عبد الرحيم الشهير بـ"شعبولا" أنه كان يغني لنظام حكم  حسني مبارك لأنه لم يكن يعلم كم فساده، مؤكدا أنه سيغني للنظام الجديد،  أما لو صعد الإخوان المسلمون إلى سدة الحكم، فإنه لن يغني أصلا، وسيتجه إلى  قراءة القرآن 
وقال  شعبولا في حواره لصحيفة "صوت الأمة" المصرية: "بصراحة أنا مكنتش أعرف إن  الناس دي سارقانا في حاجة ولا حاجة خالص، يعني مين كان يقول حبيب العادلي  ياخد فلوس ويحطها في البنك لنفسه ولا الريس يعمل كده يا ريت الناس الجديدة  اللي تيجي بقى تبقى كويسة وتظبطنا"


وعن  تأكده من نزاهة النظام الجديد حتى يتثنى له الغناء له قال: "هغني وخلاص زي  ما كنت الأول بغني وخلاص يعني أنا كنت اتأكدت أولاني عشان أتأكد تاني"؟،  "ولو الإخوان المسلمين مسكوا الواحد هقرا قرآن وخلاص هخش برضوا تبع الخط  يعني همشي ورا عمرو خالد هو يتكلم وأنا أقول "آمين"


وفيما  يتعلق بثورة 25 يناير، قال شعبان

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

